# My JVC IC is broke...I think.



## Nicole Aponc (Oct 6, 2005)

So all of a sudden the convergence on my TV messed up and the red and blue got unaligned. The blue isn't off much but the red is completely off. The green seems perfect.

http://support.jvc.com/consumer/product.jsp?modelId=MODL027051&pathId=81&page=1&archive=true

That TV is the one I have. Could somebody direct me on how to buy replacement IC's and what type/brand. I have heard there are Two ICs in a projection TV. One for red and green, and one for blue and green. What would be compatible for my TV and what would be in a good price range.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

